# Thinking of buying these Kiko does.



## Boers4ever

Thinking about buying these long yearlings. They are bred and due in late September. What do y’all think?


----------



## K.B.

Love love love the black and cream/ gold one, their both beautiful


----------



## ksalvagno

Pretty girls!


----------



## alwaystj9

Sweet! you did your homework on them?


----------



## Boers4ever

alwaystj9 said:


> Sweet! you did your homework on them?


Well he’s a pretty big time breeder about 4 hours from here. I think he is selling some of his Kikos to get more Boers. They are bred to a Weinheimer Spanish buck. Waiting on a text back from him to see if they are tested for CL and CAE.


----------



## Lil Boogie

they are pretty girls! Do you have a Kiko buck? or will you be breeding them to a Boer buck? If you have any Boers for sale you could always look into trading with him?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

If they are wide as they are deep, those are nice Kikos. I hope they work out well in your herd!


----------



## Boers4ever

Lil Boogie said:


> they are pretty girls! Do you have a Kiko buck? or will you be breeding them to a Boer buck? If you have any Boers for sale you could always look into trading with him?


He’s not interested in trading. Plus I don’t have any for sale. I’m planning on breeding them to my Boer buck to get some Boki does. I’ve heard good things about those. I really can’t wait! He’s pretty slow on texting back so I haven’t got a response of if they are tested or not.


----------



## Boers4ever

Ok he said that he runs a closed herd and all of his does are tested and negative. One thing I don’t like is that they aren’t vaccinated. He said that he doesn’t give meds other then deworming as needed. Unless it’s completely necessary.


----------



## goathiker

The knee on the black and tan looks pretty swollen. The hidden one.


----------



## Boers4ever

goathiker said:


> The knee on the black and tan looks pretty swollen. The hidden one.


Ooh yeah I see that. I’m gonna ask him about that.


----------



## happybleats

Make sure to see proof of testing. And yea..do ask for better pic of the black ones knee. Both are pretty


----------



## MellonFriend

I have heard great things about kikos. As long as their health is clear, I say go for it!


----------



## Boers4ever

He said that he didn’t notice that while taking pictures. He said he will check her out and send more pictures this evening.


----------



## Boers4ever

I sent this to him.


----------



## K.B.

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 211926
> 
> I sent this to him.


She could have been standing funny, I hope!


----------



## Boers4ever

Well he sent back some more picture of her and her knee was not swollen. So I guess she was standing weirdly.


----------



## K.B.

That's good then!


----------



## Boers4ever

Just picked up these two girls. The guy was very nice and knowledgeable. He said the buck they are bred to went with them in April to July. They are definitely bred but haven’t started an udder yet. I can’t wait!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Yay!! So exciting! Glad everything worked out!! When you have the time, I'm sure everyone (including myself) would love to see pictures of your new girls! 🥰 😁


----------



## MellonFriend

_chanting_ Pic-tures, pic-tures, pic-tures! 📣 😋


----------



## Boers4ever

They are wild!! The breeder said that he only touches them once a year for check ups and hoof trimming. Otherwise they were on pure pasture. They won’t even let me 20 foot from them.


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww, they are so pretty. Sound like you'll have lots of taming to do. I'm sure you can do it! Have you decided on names yet?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

They will come to trust you once the realization sinks in, that the touch of a human hand can be more pleasurable than being hemmed up for maintenance only. Lovely doelings Boers4ever.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Beautiful girls!! Hope they calm down for you soon!


----------



## Boers4ever

Thank you! He has been calling the caramel one Camo. So I think I might just stick with that. The other one I’m not sure about yet. Something grey… or blue…


----------



## MellonFriend

I love the name Camo. I think it fits her perfectly. 😊


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Congrats! Happy.kidding!


----------



## Boers4ever

I have decided to name the grey girl Storm. She is just a tad friendlier then Camo. I almost touched her a few minutes ago.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Boers4ever said:


> Something grey… or blue…


Cloud or Cloudy?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

We posted at the same time. Storm is a nice name also.


----------



## MellonFriend

It will be awesome to see what kind of kids they have. Congratulations again!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Boers4ever said:


> I have decided to name the grey girl Storm. She is just a tad friendlier then Camo. I almost touched her a few minutes ago.


Great choice of names! They really fit them! That's great to hear!!


----------



## DDFN

They are so cute. Wow once a year for handling ? I could never do that as I want to cuddle them too much. They will come around and learn to love the attention. Love the names too! Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I agree! I cant imagine touching mine 1x a year. Geeez I scratch and pet them everyday. Im glad you bought them. They will have a better life now!


----------



## Boers4ever

DDFN said:


> They are so cute. Wow once a year for handling ? I could never do that as I want to cuddle them too much. They will come around and learn to love the attention. Love the names too! Congratulations!





Moers kiko boars said:


> I agree! I cant imagine touching mine 1x a year. Geeez I scratch and pet them everyday. Im glad you bought them. They will have a better life now!


I know I can’t imagine that either. I was feeding the other goats this morning and they were standing on the fence curious about what the others were eating. I gave them just a little feed, they refused to check it out while I was there. They’ll learn soon enough that I bring goodies!


----------



## Boers4ever

I would like to know if these girls are really pregnant. The guy said that they ran with the buck for 4 months. But unless they didn’t get bred till the end of July, they are not looking prego at all. I want to send in a blood test to see if they are bred. The breeder said that he is true to his word and if they aren’t bred he will bring a buck to them himself. He said he sold them as bred so he will make sure they are bred either way. 
But I’m a little worried. If they ran with a buck for 4 months and are still not bred, then it’s either their fault or the bucks. So I’m hoping that there’s nothing wrong with them reproductive-wise. 
So how do I go about sending in a blood test? I am not comfortable taking blood myself, so would it be an option to have a vet take blood and then send it to a lab? Would they do that? I might call later and ask…


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

They are lovely! I always like the look of Kikos. 
A vet should be able to help you with the blood draw and sending the blood to the lab. You want to test 30 days or more after the last possible breeding date.


----------



## Boers4ever

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> They are lovely! I always like the look of Kikos.
> A vet should be able to help you with the blood draw and sending the blood to the lab. You want to test 30 days or more after the last possible breeding date.


Thank you! He said that they were with the buck April to July, so it’s been over 30 days. I’m putting my buck with the does next month so I want to make sure they are bred to that Spanish buck before my boer buck gets to them.


----------



## Boers4ever

Ok I got an appointment with the vet on Monday to have blood drawn on them. Wish me luck! They better be bred! And I hope I can catch those wild things!


----------



## MellonFriend

Good luck! I hope they are pregnant for you!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Good luck!! I'll be crossing my fingers for you! 🤞


----------



## toth boer goats

Good luck. 👍


----------



## Lil Boogie

I agree with you that they dont look bred at all (as far as I can tell). Hope they are bred tho!! They are so pretty! Was the buck proven?


----------



## Boers4ever

Lil Boogie said:


> I agree with you that they dont look bred at all (as far as I can tell). Hope they are bred tho!! They are so pretty! Was the buck proven?


No the Spanish buck they were supposed to be bred to was just a buckling about 8 month to a year old. He didn’t say a lot about him, only that he would gladly take him (or another buck) all the way here to rebreed them for free if they are not bred. He was adamant that he sold them as bred and he will make sure that they will drop kids.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

While meat breeds can usually breed year round, March through June, I believe, is the least likely time for a pregnancy to take. Bucks tend to be less fertile and some does won’t cycle.

Doesn’t mean they aren’t pregnant. It just means that if they are open, it isn’t anyone’s fault or an indication of a problem. Just Mother Nature


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boers4ever said:


> No the Spanish buck they were supposed to be bred to was just a buckling about 8 month to a year old. He didn’t say a lot about him, only that he would gladly take him (or another buck) all the way here to rebreed them for free if they are not bred. He was adamant that he sold them as bred and he will make sure that they will drop kids.


I see.


----------



## Boers4ever

I just got back from the vets. Camo tried to hang herself from the back of the truck, but otherwise everything went fine. I didn’t notice it until we got back but Storm is having some pretty bad scours. Can stress bring that on? Or should I dose her with Corid and probiotics? FAMACHA is healthy pink.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'd definitely do probiotics.


----------



## MellonFriend

It could be stress, but the stress could also bring out underlying issues. A fecal would be the only way to know for sure. Always give probiotics when they are scouring, whether you know the cause or not. 😉 Injectable vitamin b complex and available electrolytes is always good idea too.


----------



## Boers4ever

Ok I just gave probiotics and b complex. I’ll keep tabs on her and reevaluate in the morning.


----------



## Lil Boogie

How is she today?


----------



## Boers4ever

I haven’t seen any more diarrhea today. We might be in the clear.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'd do probiotics for a week. Glad she is better.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

That's good to hear!!


----------



## Lil Boogie

That great to hear @*Boers4ever. *

Do you know if they are bred now?


----------



## Boers4ever

Not yet! They said that A&M will have an answer between 3 days and a week. So I’m waiting patiently, not…


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boers4ever said:


> Not yet! They said that A&M will have an answer between 3 days and a week. So I’m waiting patiently, not…


Ohh so you should know very soon tho!


----------



## Boers4ever

Yep I can’t wait!


----------



## Boers4ever

Bad news. Neither is bred. Looks like I’m about to go through another hassle with this guy.


----------



## K.B.

That's too bad


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh bummer. Sorry they didn't take.


----------



## Boers4ever

Well it took awhile but I finally have him! He dropped him off today! Yay I’m so excited!!


----------



## MellonFriend

He looks incredible! Is he as big as he looks? 😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Those horns! 🤩


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh what a nice Buck
Cant wait to see the wee ones!!🥰


----------



## Boers4ever

MellonFriend said:


> He looks incredible! Is he as big as he looks?


I agree he is awesome! He is taller and thinner than my Boer buck but he is definitely not skinny. He’s nice!


----------



## Boers4ever

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Those horns! 🤩


I know! So different from my Boers. They’re huge! 



Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhh what a nice Buck
> Cant wait to see the wee ones!!🥰


Me neither! I absolutely cannot wait!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice male!


----------



## Lil Boogie

He reminds me of my old buck Sidney! But a lot bigger tho because Sid was a mini Alpine...😳


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------

